# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  Διπολικη διαταραχη η μηπως λαθος διαγνωση ;

## Sofia523

Καλησπερα σε ολους παιδια.. Το θεμα που με προβληματιζει ειναι εαν* πασχω οντως απο διπολικη διαταραχη η οχι*. Πριν απο 1 μιση περιπου χρονο οταν εδινα πανελληνιες εξετασεις εμεινα αγρυπνη ολο το βραδυ γιατι ηθελα να γραψω καλα σε ενα μαθημα. Εφαγα σε υπερβολλικο βαθμο με αποτελεσμα να παθω *κριση πανικου - αγχους* η τελος παντων οπως το ειπαν. Μετα απο τοτε αρχισα να φοβαμαι οτι θα χασω τον ελεγχο του εαυτου μου. Αρχισα να εμφανιζω συμπτωματα *αγοραφοβιας* και *αρρωστοφοβιας*. Τα πρωτα τα ξεπερασα τα δευετερα ομως οχι. Το αγχος και το στρες που εμφανιστηκαν μου προκαλουν φοβο οτι αν παθω κατι και βρισκομαι σε μερος που δεν υπαρχει κοντα μεταφορικο μεσον για να γυρισω σπιτι νιωθω οτι θα χασω τον ελεγχο κ μετα το χαος. *οπως εκεινη τη μερα που επαθα την κριση αγχους κι ενιωσα αδυναμη να προστατευσω τον εαυτο μου κ να τον σωσω απο αυτο που μου συνεβαινε εκεινη τη στιγμη*. Αυτο το γεγονος με εχει κανει αρκετα ιδιοτροπη δηλαδη με πειραζει ο καπνος? δε θα παω σε μαγαζι με καπνιλα η ας πουμε θελω να υπαρχει ενα ανοιχτο παραθυρο σε ενα σπιτι η αν παω επισκεψη να ξερω οτι μπορω να φυγω οτι ωρα θελω χωρις να καταπιεστω. Γενικοτερα δε θελω να καταπιεζω τον εαυτο μου γιατι δε θελω να ξανα εμφανισω κριση πανικου σκοτοδινη κ ολα αυτα που ειχα παθει. Κρισεις αγχους εμφανιζω αραια κ που αλλα ξερω οτι ολα ειναι στο μυαλο κ γενικοτερα ασχολουμαι με τη ψυχολογια και το ελεγχω ανετα. Το να ταξιδευω εκτος της πολης μου δεν εχω ελεγξει ακομη η το να τρωω δημοσια με ανεση γιατι φοβαμαι οτι θα πνιγω κ θα γινω ρεζιλι η οτι θα με κοιτανε ολοι. Τελος παντων αυτα ειναι πραγματα που προσπαθω να ελεγχω και τα καταφερνω πιστευω αρκετα καλα. Απλα εχω παρει μια λιστα γιατρων που θελω να επισκεπτω για να επιβεβαιωθω οτι εχω τον ελεγχο της υγειας μου και ολα καλα. Ηδη εχω παει σε αρκετους. (καρδιολογο,πνευμονολογο[..]) Το προβλημα μου ομως παιδια ειναι ο ψυχολογος. Περυσι οταν επαθα το συμβαν επισκεφτηκα μια ψυχολογο. Βρισκομουν ομως σε κατασταση καταθληψης εκεινη τη περιοδο. (μη ξεχναμε οτι ηταν και μεταβατικη απο ανηλικη σε ενηλικη) με αποτελεσμα να γινομαι πολυ υπερβολλικη στο τροπο περιγραφης μου *κι εκεινη να μου διαγνωσει μεσα σε λιγοτερο απο 7 συναντησεις, διπολικη διαταραχη*. Την ρωτησα αν εχω καταθληψη και μου ειπε ισως εχεις σε πολυ υπιο βαθμο. Παζαρια παιζαμε εν ολιγης. Στη συνεχεια εψαξα τα συμπτωματα της διπολιης διαταραχης και ειδα οτι με καποια ταιριαζω και με καποια αλλα οχι. Ειμαι αρκετα χαρισματικη, δεν εχω αντεξει πανω απο 1 μερα χωρις υπνο, εχω διαταραχες υπνου αλλα αν δε κοιμηθω ενα 8ωρο δεν λειτουργω στο φορτε μου(οπως ολοι δηλαδη), εχω περιοδους που η αυτοπεπιθεση μου ειναι υψηλη και αλλες χαμηλη, εχω περιοδους που ειμαι οξυθυμη και αλλες οχι, *αλλα παντα ρε παιδια μα παντα υπηρχε λογος!. Δεν ημουν απο μονη μου μες την θλιψη η την τρελη χαρα. Παντα υπηρχε καποιος (συνηθως οταν ημουν ερωτευμενη) που μου χαλουσε την συναισθηματικη μου κατασταση!* Τωρα ειναι ισως η μονη περιοδος που δεν εχω καποιο ερωτικο ενδιαφερον που να με ριχνει κ οφειλω να πως πως ειμαι απολυτα λογικη κ εχω βοηθησει μαλιστα κ κοντινα μου ατομα που επασχαν απο βαρια καταθληψη. *Κι αν εχω διπολικη διαταραχη τοτε πως γινεται οταν ερωτευομαι να ειμαι ολοκληροτικα δοσμενη σ αυτον τον ανθρωπο κ να μην κοιταω αλλον ουτε στη φαση μανιας η υπομανιας?* πως γινεται να εχω πληρως ενεργοποιημενη την ενσυναισθηση μου? 2 πραματα αναγνωριζω πως οντως εχω απο τη διπολικη διαταραχη. Το οτι τη μια βδομαδα μπορει να βγαινω (οχι ομως σε φαση μανιας κλπ) κ την επομενη εβδομαδα να καθομαι σπιτι κ να θελω να περασω χρονο με τον εαυτο μου διχως ομως να κλαιω η να θλιβομαι χωρις λογο οπως παλια που και παλια υπηρχε λογος οπως σας προ ειπα. Παρ ολα αυτα να συμπληρωσω οτι τη περυσινη χρονια τη περασα στο σπιτι μου χωρις να βγαινω γιατι ειχα τις φοβιες απο τη κριση αγχους που με κρατουσαν μεσα απο ανασφαλεια εβλεπα και τη κολλητη μου με βαρια καταθληψη κ επιρεαζομουν οποτε πιστευω πως ειναι απολυτως φυσιολογικο να μην ειμαι μεσ την τρελη ενεργεια φετος κ να θελω το χρονο μου για να επανακοινωνικοποιηθω. Το περιεργο πιστευω θα ηταν αν εβγαινα συνεχως κ δεν εμενα καθολου στο σπιτι μου. Επισης το αλλο στοιχειο ειναι της μανιας που σκεφτομαι γρηγορα μιλαω γρηγορα και ειμαι τερμα χαρισματικη ετοιμολογη και εφυειης! *Με τη μητερα μου εχουμε μια περιεργη σχεση.* Γινεται αρκετα επιθετικη κ αλλες αρκετα κλαψιαρα αλλες παλι δειχνει οτι μ αγαπαει αλλες οτι με μισει κ με βριζει.. Μου προκαλει απειρη νευρικοτητα κ πολλες φορες υπαρχουν εκρηξεις αναμεσα μας κ μου προκαλει μια συναισθηματικη εκρηξη και ασταθεια παρ ολα αυτα με τα υπολοιπα μελη της οικογενειας εχω μια τελειως διαφορετικη κ φυσιολογικη σχεση. Με αποτελσεμα να σκεφτομαι οτι εγω μπορει να ειμαι οντως καλα αλλα η μητερα μου να πασχει απο καποια ψυχικη διαταραχη ειτε αυτη ειναι διπολικη διαταραχη ειτε καταθληψη ειτε οτιδηποτε αλλο θα μπορουσε να ειναι κ απλως να επιρεαζομαι απο τη συμπεριφορας της γιατι μενουμε στο ιδιο σπιτι. *Θελω να μου μιλησει καποιο ατομο που πασχει ο ιδιος η που ξερει 2-3 πραγματα σχετικα με την διπολικοτητα. Ρε παιδια εσεις πως το βλεπετε το πραγμα?* Α επισης να συμπληηρωσω οτι πηγα και σε 2ο ψυχολογο και οταν το ρωτησα στα ισια αν πασχω απο αυτο κ αυτο που μου ειπε η πρωτη ψυχολογος μου ειπε χαρακτηριστικα* "να το βγαλω απο το μυαλο μου αλλιως δε προκειται να μου ξανα μιλησει"* με στυλ χιουμοριστικο αλλα και σοβαρο ταυτοχρονως στη συνεχεια μου προτεινε να κανουμε καπποιες συνεδριες σχετικα με την αυτοπεπιθεση μου (επειδη εχω πληγωθει κ εχω μειωθει απο ανθρωπο που ειχα πολυ ψηλα κ το παραδεχομαι οτι εχω θεματα σ αυτο το τομεα) αλλα ειχε καποιες επαγγελματικες υποχρεωσεις στο εξωτερικο κ οταν γυρισε μου ειχε πει οτι θα επικοινωνησει μαζι μου αλλα δεν το εκανε. Εαν ειχα κατι τοσο σοβαρο πιστευετε οτι δε θα επικοινωνουσε μαζι μου? ενω θα ειχε κ χρηματικο κερδος? κ μιλαω για εναν ανθρωπο ψυχολογο που εργαζεται σε ψυχιατρικη κλινικη κ βλεπει καθημερινως τετοια περιστατικα. Παρ ολα αυτα μη κολλησετε σε αυτο το γεγονος θελω να σχολιασετε τα προηγουμενα γιατι αλλωστε αυτο θα μπορουσε να θεωρηθει κ μια συμπτωση. *Ευχαριστω θερμα εσενα* που καταφερες να διαβασεις ως εδω  :Big Grin:   :Embarrassment:  και εαν θελετε να συζητησετε το οτιδηποτε ειμαι ανοιχτη σε *ολους*.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kerasi

Καλημερα. Τελικα με το σχολειο τι εκανες; Περασες καπου; Πηγες σε αλλη πολη για σπουδες ή οχι;

----------


## λιλιουμ

μηπως σου ειπε οτι εχεισ διαταραχη πανικου και μπερδευτηκες?

----------


## anxious4ever

ρε συ αυτο που περιγραφεις δεν μοιαζει με διπολικη...μαλλον διαταραχη πανικου θα ειπε..κ μπερδευτηκες..δεν ειναι ετσι η διπολικη..ε παιδια?

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Κοπέλα μου αυτό που περιγράφεις μόνο για διπολική δεν μου κάνει....... δεν ξέρω τί είναι, δεν μπορώ να βγάλω διάγνωση γιατί δεν είμαι ψυχίατρος (απλά επειδή έχω δει κάποιες καταστάσεις πολύ συχνά ξέρω κάποια πράγματα για 5-6 διαταραχές κ ψυχικές νόσους όλες κ όλες), αλλά για διπολική πολύ δύσκολο έως κ απίθανο μου φαίνεται. Οπότε για αρχή κούλαρε, κυκλοφορούν πολλοί ψυχίατροι κ ψυχολόγοι από άχρηστοι έως επικίνδυνοι (σε πολλούς από αυτούς θα έπρεπε να τους είχε αφαιρεθεί η άδεια ασκήσεως επαγγέλματος γιατί έχουν καταστρέψει τις ζωές αρκετών ανθρώπων) κ κοίτα να βρεις 1 ΣΟΒΑΡΟ επιστήμονα ψυχίατρο (ή κ ψυχολόγο, ό,τι θες, αν κ οι ψυχολόγοι δεν μπορούν να συνταγογραφήσουν απ' ό,τι ξέρω) κ μη διστάσεις να πάρεις κ 2η κ 3η γνώμη κ ό,τι άλλο ακόμα χρειαστεί. Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις δε στεκόμαστε στην όποια μ@λ@κί@ διάγνωση πέταξε ο κάθε τυχαίος ψυχολόγος. Κ δεν είναι το internet αυτό που θα σου βγάλει διάγνωση. Άλλο να ψάξεις κάποιες πληροφορίες για δική σου ενημέρωση, άλλο να προσπαθήσεις να καταλάβεις τί σου συμβαίνει μέσω διαδικτύου.

----------


## Sofia523

> Καλημερα. Τελικα με το σχολειο τι εκανες; Περασες καπου; Πηγες σε αλλη πολη για σπουδες ή οχι;


 Τα παρατησα στη μεση και δεν εδωσα ολα τα μαθηματα των πανελληνιων. Αποφασισα να παω σε ιδιωτικο πανεπιστημιο γιατι βρηκα τελειως ψυχοφθορο και αδικο το συστημα των πανελληνιων εξετασεων. Αν και δε νομιζω οτι ειναι πολυ σχετικο με το θεμα που ανεφερα :P

----------


## Sofia523

> Κοπέλα μου αυτό που περιγράφεις μόνο για διπολική δεν μου κάνει....... δεν ξέρω τί είναι, δεν μπορώ να βγάλω διάγνωση γιατί δεν είμαι ψυχίατρος (απλά επειδή έχω δει κάποιες καταστάσεις πολύ συχνά ξέρω κάποια πράγματα για 5-6 διαταραχές κ ψυχικές νόσους όλες κ όλες), αλλά για διπολική πολύ δύσκολο έως κ απίθανο μου φαίνεται. Οπότε για αρχή κούλαρε, κυκλοφορούν πολλοί ψυχίατροι κ ψυχολόγοι από άχρηστοι έως επικίνδυνοι (σε πολλούς από αυτούς θα έπρεπε να τους είχε αφαιρεθεί η άδεια ασκήσεως επαγγέλματος γιατί έχουν καταστρέψει τις ζωές αρκετών ανθρώπων) κ κοίτα να βρεις 1 ΣΟΒΑΡΟ επιστήμονα ψυχίατρο (ή κ ψυχολόγο, ό,τι θες, αν κ οι ψυχολόγοι δεν μπορούν να συνταγογραφήσουν απ' ό,τι ξέρω) κ μη διστάσεις να πάρεις κ 2η κ 3η γνώμη κ ό,τι άλλο ακόμα χρειαστεί. Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις δε στεκόμαστε στην όποια μ@λ@κί@ διάγνωση πέταξε ο κάθε τυχαίος ψυχολόγος. Κ δεν είναι το internet αυτό που θα σου βγάλει διάγνωση. Άλλο να ψάξεις κάποιες πληροφορίες για δική σου ενημέρωση, άλλο να προσπαθήσεις να καταλάβεις τί σου συμβαίνει μέσω διαδικτύου.


Ξερεις τι? Στην αρχη δεν το εδωσα καν βαση ιδικα οταν ο δευτερος ψυχολογος μου ειπε να μη το σκεφτομαι καν απλα τις τελευταιες μερες περναω πολυ ωρα στο σπιτι και βλεπω διαφορα βιντεο με κοπελες που μιλανε για τη διπολικη διαταραχη και φρικαρω παρα πολυ ασχημα και φοβαμαι μην παθω το ιδιο κ μετα μου βγαινει να φερομαι σαν διπολικη.. Χθες το βραδυ ας πουμε εκλαιγα κ φοβομουν να μην ξεφυγω απο τα ορια της διπολικης διαταραχης κ φτασω στη σχιζοφρενεια κ ακουω φωνες η βλεπω πραγματα που δεν υπαρχουν κ πραγματικα ημουν ετοιμη να σηκωθω να παω σε ψυχιατρο αλλα καταφερα και κουμανταρα τον εαυτο μου κ επεσα για υπνο μετα απο λιγο.. Κ ιδικα στο θεμα της σχιζοφρενειας φοβαμαι παρα μα παρα πολυ γιατι μου ειχαν πει οτι αν προχωρισει η διπολικη φτανει σχιζοφρενεια κ εγω εδω και χρονια απο πολυ μικρη επειδη εβλεπα θριλερ εχω τον φοβο του υπερφυσικου δεν ειναι οτι εχω δει κατι προς θεου απλα φοβαμαι μην δω και μετα διαγνωστω τρελη κ αυτο με παει πισω και φοβαμαι να μετακομισω μονη μου ενω στη πραγματικοτητα πρεπει να το κανω για να ηρεμησει η κατασαση με τη μαμα μου που προ ανεφερα.. Δε ξερω τι ισχυει τι οχι κ δε ξερω πως να το χειριστω υπαρχουν οι προοπτικες να φυγω εξωτερικο κ φοβαμαι οτι δε θα αντεξω κ θα γυρισω πισω κ δε το θελω με τιποτα αυτο!!

----------


## Sofia523

> ρε συ αυτο που περιγραφεις δεν μοιαζει με διπολικη...μαλλον διαταραχη πανικου θα ειπε..κ μπερδευτηκες..δεν ειναι ετσι η διπολικη..ε παιδια?


Με κοιταξε με ενα βλεμα "σε λυπαμαι μικρο μου" και μου ειπε αχ .. (με μικρη παυση) εχεις διπολικη διαταραχη και μετα οταν πηγα την αλλη μερα και της ειπα οτι εψαξα για τη διπολικη μου ειπε οτι την εχω σε μικρο βαθμο κ οτι πρεπει να ακουω εκεινη κι οχι το διαδικτυο επισης μου ειπε οτι τα διπολικα ατομα συνηθως διακοπτουν τις συνεδριες με τη ψυχολογο τους γιατι στη φαση μανιας νιωθουν καλα κ δεν καταλαβαινουν οτι πασχουν απο διπολικη κι φαση ειναι οτι αρχισα να πιστευω οτι αυτη τη μπουρδα την ειπε για να μου παιρνει λεφτα γιατι αν οντως ειχα προβλημα θα με εστελνε στο ψυχιατρο εγω ποτε μου δε πηρα φαρμακα απο κανεναν γιατι κανεις δεν μου χορηγησε παιδια..

----------


## Sofia523

> μηπως σου ειπε οτι εχεισ διαταραχη πανικου και μπερδευτηκες?


Μου ειπε για την κριση αγχους και το τι ειναι αλλα μεχρι εκει.. Υστερα οταν ημουν φορτισμενη κι αρχισα να της περιγραφω αυτα που εχω περασει μεχρι τωρα κ καποιες αντιδρασεις μου με εβγαλε διπολικη μεσα απο ουτε 7 συνεδριες. Κι ο δευτερος ψυχολογος μου ειπε οχι απλα να μην το σκεφτομαι καν αυτο το ενδεχομενο αλλα οτι η διπολικη θελει το λιγοτερο 4 χρονια να διαγνωστει.!

----------


## white

Ενδεικτικα εγώ στην αρχή έχασα έναν χρόνο επειδή κάποιος άσχετος μου είπε ότι πάσχω από νευρική ανορεξία.Καταρχάς θα παίρνεις πάντα δεύτερη άποψη και δεύτερον ποτε δεν θα πηγαίνεις στον επόμενο γιατρό αναφέροντας την προηγουμενη διάγνωση.Πρέπει να πας σε έναν γιατρό να σε δει και να σου πει άποψη γιατί από τα λεγόμενα σου μέχρι στιγμής μονο σε ψυχολόγο έχεις πάει.Δοκίμασε και έναν ψυχίατρο.Εγώ πάσχω από διαταραχή πανικού,με τα ίδια συμπτώματα που έχεις εσύ.

----------


## Sofia523

> Ενδεικτικα εγώ στην αρχή έχασα έναν χρόνο επειδή κάποιος άσχετος μου είπε ότι πάσχω από νευρική ανορεξία.Καταρχάς θα παίρνεις πάντα δεύτερη άποψη και δεύτερον ποτε δεν θα πηγαίνεις στον επόμενο γιατρό αναφέροντας την προηγουμενη διάγνωση.Πρέπει να πας σε έναν γιατρό να σε δει και να σου πει άποψη γιατί από τα λεγόμενα σου μέχρι στιγμής μονο σε ψυχολόγο έχεις πάει.Δοκίμασε και έναν ψυχίατρο.Εγώ πάσχω από διαταραχή πανικού,με τα ίδια συμπτώματα που έχεις εσύ.


Εαν εχω απλως διαταραχη πανικου δε θα μπω στη διαδικασια να δωσω φαρμακα στον εαυτο μου και ο ψυχιατρος αυτο κανει κατα βαση. Αλλο να εχεις μια δαταραχη χρονια και μη αναστρεψιμη οπως καποιοι τυποι διπολικης η σχιζοφρενεια κι αλλο συσωρευμενος αγχος απο ανασφαλειες κ φοβους που πρεπει να αντιμετωπισεις. (μιλαω για τη δικη μου περιπτωση βεβαια)

----------


## white

Οπως το είπες.Εσυ για εσενα.Επισης αυτή η άποψη οτι απαξ και πας σε ψυχίατρο,τελείωσε θα σου δώσει φάρμακα,είναι λαθος!Απολύτως λάθος.Τα φάρμακα βοηθάνε πάντως.Αν μπορούσαν και οι ψυχολόγοι θα δίναν φάρμακα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  O ψυχίατρος δεν ξόδεψε 15 χρόνια απο την ζωή του για να κουράρει αποκλειστικά σχιζοφρενεις.O πλέον καταλληλος για διαταραχή πανικού είναι γιατρός.Δεν ξέρω αν το έχεις υπόψιν σου. O ψυχολόγος βοηθάει πολύ να στρώσεις την ζωή σου.Αλλα η διαταραχή πανικού ειναι ασθένεια...

----------


## Sofia523

> Οπως το είπες.Εσυ για εσενα.Επισης αυτή η άποψη οτι απαξ και πας σε ψυχίατρο,τελείωσε θα σου δώσει φάρμακα,είναι λαθος!Απολύτως λάθος.Τα φάρμακα βοηθάνε πάντως.Αν μπορούσαν και οι ψυχολόγοι θα δίναν φάρμακα  O ψυχίατρος δεν ξόδεψε 15 χρόνια απο την ζωή του για να κουράρει αποκλειστικά σχιζοφρενεις.O πλέον καταλληλος για διαταραχή πανικού είναι γιατρός.Δεν ξέρω αν το έχεις υπόψιν σου. O ψυχολόγος βοηθάει πολύ να στρώσεις την ζωή σου.Αλλα η διαταραχή πανικού ειναι ασθένεια...


Υπαρχουν μορφες και μορφες. Υπαρχει πανικος που προκυπτει διχως να υπαρχει αιτια & πηγη (τοτε ειναι ασθενια) οταν ομως ενας ανθρωπος παθαινει κρισεις αγχους και πανικου που προκυπτουν απο καποιον φοβο η ανασφαλεια που εχει (και στη προκειμενη μετα απο ενα μετατραυματικο γεγονος) δεν μπορεις να πεις οτι ειναι ασθενια. Απλως χρειαζεται ενας ψυχολογος για να σε βοηθησει να αντιμετωπισεις τις φοβιες σου και μετα ειναι στο χερι το δικο σου το εαν θα παρεις τον ελεγχο της καταστασης και της ζωης σου η εαν θα εισαι αιρμαιο μια καταστασης που ειναι κυριολεκτικα μονο στο μυαλο σου. Ειμαι τελειως κατα των φαρμακων και εχω κανει πολλες ερευνες επι του θεματος και πιστεψε τα περισσοτερα ψυχοφαρμακα προκαλουν οργανικες δυσλειτουργιες παρα θεραπευουν τον παθωντα. που στην ουσια το μυαλο του πασχει οχι το σωμα του αλλα τελος παντων.

----------


## white

Αυτό είναι δικό σου ορισμός της ασθένειας; Έχεις σπουδάσει κάτι σχετικό και το έχεις δημοσιεύσει σε επιστημονικό περιόδικο; Γιατί διαφωνώ.

----------


## Sofia523

> Αυτό είναι δικό σου ορισμός της ασθένειας; Έχεις σπουδάσει κάτι σχετικό και το έχεις δημοσιεύσει σε επιστημονικό περιόδικο; Γιατί διαφωνώ.


Δικος μου ορισμος προφανως και οχι! Ενα απλο συμπερασμα ειναι που βασιζεται σε ατομα που εχουν βιωσει κρισεις αγχους και τωρα τις εχουν ξεπερασει με τη βοηθεια ψυχολογου, σε ατομα που βιωσαν κρισεις αγχους και τις ξεπερασαν χωρις καν ψυχολογο, σε ψυχολογο συγκεκριμενα τον πρωτο που επισκεφθηκα και οταν ρωτησα εαν οι κρισεις αγχους ειναι χρονιες (γιατι της ανεφερα ενα παραδειγμα μια μεγαλη γυναικα που επασχε απο κρισεις αγχους 20 χρονια) και μου ειπε πως εαν το δουλεψεις και το αντιμετωπισεις εγκαιρως το ξεπερνας εαν το αφησεις η το διαιωνιζεις προφανως και μπαινεις σε μια δινη που δεν μπορεις να βγεις. Σχετικα με τα ψυχοφαρμακα τωρα, ειχα διαβασει ενα τρομερα ενδιαφερον αρθρο το οποιο ηταν περιπου 50 σελιδες (διαδικτυακες) και ανεφερε το τι κερδος εχουν οι βιομιχανιες ψυχοφαρμακων και ολη αυτη τη προπαγανδα γυρω απο αυτα. επισης ανεφερε και πηγες (σπουδαιους ψυχολογους και ψυχιατρους του εξωτερικου που οντως διασταυρωσα οτι τα ειχαν πει) το σρθρο επισης ηταν μιας ομαδας δημοσιογραφων και ψυχολογων της Αμερικης απλως μεταφραστηκε. Δυστυχως δεν το εχω αποθηκευσει και λεω δυστυχως γιατι ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερον και ανοιγει τα ματια πολλων. Οπως και να χει αν θες να πιστεις ψαξε απλες παρενεργειες σε ψυχοφαρμακα η ψαξε ασθενεις που πηραν ψυχοφαρμακα κ οχι απλως δεν ειδαν καλυτερευση αλλα ειδαν οργανικες επιπτωσεις. Γενικα διαβαζω πολλα βιβλια της ψυχολογιας και σπουδαζω ανθρωπιστικο επαγγελμα που εμπλεκεται αρκετα με αυτα. Νομιζω ομως οτι ξεφυγαμε αρκετα. Το θεμα μου ειναι η διπολικη διαταραχη.. Οπως προ ειπα τις κρισεις αγχους τις εχω υπο ελεγχο πλεον..  :Wink:

----------


## white

------------------------

----------


## anxious4ever

δηλαδη κ γω ρε παιδια επειδη νιωθω ασχημα κ κανω στρες εντονο κ ειμαι σκατα..κ μετα συνερχομαι κ ειμαι καλα για κανα χρονο..ειμαι διπολικη?
η διπολικη προυποθετει να κανεις μανια..να εισαι τσιτα γκαζια..να μην κοιμασαι να νιωθεις θεος κ υπεροχα..
εσυ οταν εισαι στα καλα σου..ετσι νιωθεις?
εγω ποτε...απλα ειμαι ηρεμη..κοιμαμαι απο τις 11..νιωθω κανονικα κ δεν κανω μανιες κ τετοια.
με την ιδια λογικη..οποιος υποφερει απο ακταθλιψη κ μετα συνερχεται τοτε ειναι διπολικος.
μη λεμε τωρα μαλακιες.
αν ειναι ετσι τοτε ειμαστε ολοι οι ανθρωποι διπολικοι..ή αυτοι που για κανα 3ημερο ειναι down κ μετα ειναι κανονικοι τοτε ειναι κ αυτοι διπολικοι..ρε παμε καλα?
με τρομαζει ολο αυτο..επειδη ενιωθα κανονικα πριν κ τωρα ξαναπεσα λογω καποιου γεγονοτος ..ειμαι διπολικη?ελεος!

----------


## Remedy

ΒΟΟΜ, απ οτι ξερω, η καταθλιψη μπορει να συνυπαρχει με πολλες αλλες διαταραχες/ασθενειες/ εξαρτησεις...
μονο ο γιατρος που σε παρακολουθει ΚΑΙΡΟ μπορει να σου πει με σιγουρια τιεχεις και τι δεν εχεις.
δεν βγαινει ακρη για διαγνωσεις με ψιλη κουβεντουλα στο ιντερνετ, ουτε με περιπτωσεις αλλων ανθρωπων.

----------


## anxious4ever

εγω εχω αγχωδη διαταραχη κ αυτη μου προκαλει καταθλιψη..αυτη ειναι η διαγνωση μου..κ σκαει οταν εχω καποιο σοβαρο προβλημα.αυτα.

----------


## Sofia523

> δηλαδη κ γω ρε παιδια επειδη νιωθω ασχημα κ κανω στρες εντονο κ ειμαι σκατα..κ μετα συνερχομαι κ ειμαι καλα για κανα χρονο..ειμαι διπολικη?
> η διπολικη προυποθετει να κανεις μανια..να εισαι τσιτα γκαζια..να μην κοιμασαι να νιωθεις θεος κ υπεροχα..
> εσυ οταν εισαι στα καλα σου..ετσι νιωθεις?
> εγω ποτε...απλα ειμαι ηρεμη..κοιμαμαι απο τις 11..νιωθω κανονικα κ δεν κανω μανιες κ τετοια.
> με την ιδια λογικη..οποιος υποφερει απο ακταθλιψη κ μετα συνερχεται τοτε ειναι διπολικος.
> μη λεμε τωρα μαλακιες.
> αν ειναι ετσι τοτε ειμαστε ολοι οι ανθρωποι διπολικοι..ή αυτοι που για κανα 3ημερο ειναι down κ μετα ειναι κανονικοι τοτε ειναι κ αυτοι διπολικοι..ρε παμε καλα?
> με τρομαζει ολο αυτο..επειδη ενιωθα κανονικα πριν κ τωρα ξαναπεσα λογω καποιου γεγονοτος ..ειμαι διπολικη?ελεος!


Η αυτοπεπιθεση μου οντως εχει διακυμανσεις! Δηλαδη μπορει καποιες μερες να νιωθω τοπ και αλλες να νιωθω χειροτερη απο ολες. Αλλες να νιωθω οτι ειμαι πιο ομορφη απο ολες κι αλλες οτι δε με κοιταει κανεις. Διαταραχες με τον υπνο εχω στο θεμα του ωραριου δλδ δε κοιμαμαι βραδινες ωρες κοιμαμαι πρωινες κυριως αλλα κοιμαμαι κανονικα οπως ολοι δλδ 8 ωρες σιγουρακι απλα χαλασε το ωραριο απο περυσι (αυτο ειναι μεγαλη ιστορια) θεος δε νιωθω οχι αλλα υπαρχουν μερες που εχω την αισθηση οτι ειμαι αρκετα ξεχωριστη σε σχεση με αλλους ανθρωπους και με την αρνητικη κ με την θετικη εννοια. Καταθληψη περνουσα περυσι αλλα το ξεπερασα δεν εμφανιζω καθολου πλεον συμπτωματα καταθληψης μονο αγχους και καποιες φοβιες. Μανια δεν εχω περασει ποτε μου... Κατι σαν υπομανια ισως! Αλλα εδω που τα λεμε ποιος δεν εχει νιωσει ετσι? Δηλαδη ποιος δεν εχει νιωσει ωραια με τον εαυτο του επειδη νιωθει ωραια μεσα στα ρουχα του η του συμβαινουν ομορφα γεγονοτα εκεινη τη περιοδο της ζωης του? Το προβλημα θα ελεγα οτι θα το ειχε καποιος που δε θα εχει νιωσει ετσι, κι οχι καποιος που εχει νιωσει.. Τι να πω.. Ακομα και διπολικοτητα να εχω. Πιστευω την εχω σε ελαχιστο βαθμο γι αυτο κ δε θελω να ζητησω περεταιρω βοηθειες.. Μια λαθος διαγνωση σε ενα τοσο λεπτο ζητημα μπορει να σε καταστρεψει.

----------


## u'n'i

Dipolikotita einai na esthanese 0,na Exeis mania me ton eauto sou,katastrofiki mania,Prepei na dextheis voitheia apo oti vriskete girw sou.voitheia apo ta panta.

----------


## Sofia523

> Dipolikotita einai na esthanese 0,na Exeis mania me ton eauto sou,katastrofiki mania,Prepei na dextheis voitheia apo oti vriskete girw sou.voitheia apo ta panta.


Χριστε μου οχι δεν το χω αυτο..! Αυτοκαταστροφικη γινομαι μονο οταν ερωτευομαι αλλα οχι με τοσο ακραια εννοια.. Μπορει πχ να κανω κακο στον εαυτο μου (να χανω χρονο, να δινω ευκαιριες, να παλευω για κατι που εχει χαθει απο καιρο, να κλαιω, να πινω, να παω να τον βρω, τα κλαισκα) αλλα μεχρι εκει..

----------


## u'n'i

Eisai kalws anthrwpos,Isws parapanw apo to kanoniko tote,sklirine k Kane pragmata gia sena..kati dinato na se anevasei,gnwrise atoma,nea merh,isws k alli mousiki

----------


## u'n'i

Prospathise me tetoia vimata..k as niwseis oti Mporei n ne xamena..pera apo tin iatriki perithalpsi k kathe idous xapia..trexw k gw to themataki s

----------


## Sofia523

> Eisai kalws anthrwpos,Isws parapanw apo to kanoniko tote,sklirine k Kane pragmata gia sena..kati dinato na se anevasei,gnwrise atoma,nea merh,isws k alli mousiki


η αληθεια ειναι πως ο καλυτερος μου φιλος πασχει απο βαρια καταθληψη και ψυχωσεις και μου το μεταδιδει.. Γνωρισα νεα ατομα απο το πανεπιστημιο αλλα δυστυχως δεν με γεμιζει η παρεα τους.. Ειναι μονο για χαβαλε κ καφριλες κι επισης τρομερη διπροσωπια.. Οσο δε φανταζεσαι.. Γενικα δεν εχω εκεινη τη παρεα που θα με ξεσηκωσει θα παμε ταξιδια αλλα θα κανουμε κ σοβαρες συζητησεις.. Εχω ατομα που χρειαζονται βοηθεια απο εμενα, με επιρεαζουν με επιβαρυνουν η ειναι τελειως στη κοσμαρα τους δλδ το αλλο ακρο ακριβως.. Απο την αλλη λογω των κρισεων αγχους που εχω γνωριζω καινουρια ατομα ειμαι πολυ φιλικη κ κοινωνικη αλλα υστερα δε κραταω επαφες κι απομακρυνομαι γιατι φοβαμαι μη με πιασει καμια κριση αγχους και γινω ρεζιλι μπροστα τους.. Κι ολο αυτο με κανει να φερομαι και σαν διπολικη να το πω, οποτε δε ξερω ισως να ναι οι κρισεις αγχους το προβλημα μου τελικα.. Δε ξερω αληθεια και σε 2 μερες θα παω σε ψυχολογο και φοβαμαι πολυ για το τι θα μου πει  :Frown:

----------


## apofasismeni

Αυτο που περιγραφεις πιο πολυ μου κανει με ανγχωδη διαταραχη παρα με διπολικη διαταραχη...γιατι δεν πας να παρεις την γωμη καποιου αλλου ειδικου......?

----------

